# I have deleted a program called c:\PROGRA'1\SYMANTEC\SYMENT.386



## schnauzerlad (Dec 3, 2002)

I have a serious problem. I mistakenly deleted a file and my windows will not start up correctly. The program is c:\PROGRA"1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVNT.386. Is there anyway a layman can retrive this file or download from someplace to replace this file?
Thank you ! 
schnauzi


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Did you recently delete or uninstall a Norton Product? (hopefully the latter)

You'll find the reference in the registry (via Regedit) in maybe 2 places

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs

and

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\SYMEVNT


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Received this PM.
-------------------------------------------------
"I did not have Norton. What I thought I was deleting was a program I had brought from work. Unfortuately this was not the case. Where do I start to locate the items you are telling me to look for? I am not good at this and certainly not a computer whiz 
Thanks"

Have asked that they just use the Reply button to carry on the conversation.
-------------------------------------------------
First, what program was it that you actually deleted? And, did you delete it, or uninstall it?

You say you do not have Norton, BUT, the file that is missing was in the Folder "Symantec", which is a Norton directory.

Anyway, if it was intentional, do the following:

1. Start > Run > Scanreg
Respond YES when asked if you wish to take another backup

2. Start > Run > Regedit

and click on the (+) signs beside each of the following keys until you get to SharedDLLS

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs

Click on *SharedDLLS*, right mouse > find and enter *Symevnt.386*
Right mouse on the selected field, and select Delete

3. For the second key, do the same with the (+) signs
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD

After the (+) beside VxD, scroll down to *SYMEVNT*, select it, right mouse, delete.

Exit

4. Reboot.
The message should now be gone.


----------



## MsYDSmith (Jan 5, 2003)

Hello,
I had deleted my file folder SYMANTEC. I followed your directions to a tee and I am still unable to run Windows correctly. Is there anything else I could try? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I'm afraid WhitPhil has the only correct answer.

Try it this way:

Copy the two bold lines to Notepad, save as _Symevnt.reg_ (save as 'all files') , and doubleclick.
Answer yes when asked whether you'd like the contents of Symevnt.reg added to the Registry.

Reboot, and see whether your error message is gone now.

*REGEDIT4

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\SYMEVNT]*


----------



## MsYDSmith (Jan 5, 2003)

It got rid of the errror message but I am stll having problems loading Windows. When I boot up it goes straight to 

1 Normal
2 safe mode
3 step by step
ETC. I have to choose step by step to get anything done.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Once in Windows, do this:

1) Click Start, and click Run. 
2) Type *msconfig* and then click OK. 
3) Click Advanced, and remove the checkmark at 'Enable Startup Menu', if it's there.

If by any chance that's _not_ the cause of your problem (but it usually is), try this:

Choose Start > Settings > Folder Options.
Click the View tab in the Folder Options dialog box.
Click Show All Files and click OK.

Now go to Start/run, and type Notepad /msdos.sys (there's a space after 'notepad'!)

Take a look at what it says there.

Is there a line 'BootMenuDefault, its value should be =1
If you see an entry 'Bootgui', its value should be '=1' also.

If it's something else, change it.

Go to File/Save, and close Msdos.sys. If the properties are set to 'read only', you won't be able to save your changes, and in that case you should uncheck that box first.

Cheers,


----------



## MsYDSmith (Jan 5, 2003)

When I tried the 1st set of instructions (msconfig) it tried to load windows and froze on me.

When i went to msdos.sys there wasn't any 
"boot menu default" and it also said not enough memory to complete this operation. The boot gui was set @1, lol.

Thank you for your time and patients, your a sweetheart .
Let me know if anything else comes to mind.

Sincerely, Yvette


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

In Msconfig/Startup, was the check mark at Enable Startup Menu actually there, and did you remove it?

And is this the same computer you're using right now?

If so, would you do this, please?

Go to http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads.php#startup , and download 'Startuplist'.

Unzip, doubleclick it, and it will generate a text file that will list all running processes, _all_ applications that are loaded automatically when you start Windows, and more.

Go to Edit > select all, copy it and post the contents here.


----------



## MsYDSmith (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes I removed the check mark and yes it's the comp I am using now. Going to try that now. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## MsYDSmith (Jan 5, 2003)

StartupList report, 1/5/03, 1:23:38 PM
StartupList version: 1.50
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\AOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = c:\windows\SYSTEM\mstask.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = c:\windows\SYSTEM\ie4uinit.exe

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install

[{44BBA851-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exeadvpack.dll

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = c:\windows\msnmgsr1.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DPIPE~1.SCR
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 2/1/2003, 14:8:22)

[rename]
DIRNUL=c:\windows\system\precopy
[NUL]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DCOMREG.EXE=1

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

@ECHO OFF
LOADHIGH c:\windows\ALPS\GPOINT\AMOUSE.COM
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\NETWOR~1\VIRUSS~1\40~1.XX\bootscan.exe c:\
@IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

DOS=HIGH,UMB
DEVICE=C:\HITACHI.PC\DRIVERS\CD-ROM\CD-ROM.DOS\CDROMDRV.SYS /D:TOSCD001

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

@echo off
REM
REM
c:\maestro.com
LOADHIGH C:\WINDOWS\ALPS\GPOINT\AMOUSE.COM
C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:TOSCD001 /M:15

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: *Registry key not found*
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: *Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - (no file) - {004A5840-FF59-11d2-B50D-0090271D3FD4}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
{FBADDA1B-3D24-11D6-B208-0080C84961ED}_evette Smith.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/20000128/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[CometCursor Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMET.DLL
CODEBASE = http://files.cometsystems.com/cometcursor/21_cometzone/comet.cab

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YINSTHELPER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[InstallShield International Setup Player]
InProcServer32 = c:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ISETUP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

[{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}]

[{CAFEEFAC-0014-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA}]

[Tilecity Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\TILECITY.OCX
CODEBASE = http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v40/tilecity/tilecity.cab

[GigexCtrl ActiveX]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GIGEXAGENT.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.gigex.com/tv/igor/gigexagent.dll

[CWDL_DownLoadControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\CWDL_DOWNLOAD.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB

[Uninstall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\UNINST~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/uninstall.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37624.4131018519

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 7,160 bytes
Report generated in 1.549 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Well, that looks like a pretty clean Startup list, although I don't see an antivirus running.

It might not be a bad idea to run an online scan at [Panda Active Scan

Also, I see you're still running the original version of Internet Explorer.

It wouldn't be a bad idea at all to upgrade to say Internet Explorer 5.5 SP 2 

That will update a great many system files.

BTW, how's your boot process going now? Any improvement, or are you still getting the Boot menu?


----------



## MsYDSmith (Jan 5, 2003)

I have the Mcafee virus scan (disabled it right now). I haven't tried to reboot yet. I was waiting for instructions form you. Now I've started the Explorer download. It says about an hour and a half........ I am also going to run that scan you linked me to. I really appreciate what your doing for me.
Thank you again

Yvette


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You're welcome Yvette. 

Running an online scan occasionally isn't a bad idea at all. Always good to have a second opinion every now and then.

Before installing IE, make sure your antivirus is disabled. THey sometimes conflict with installs.

It's also a good idea to empty the contents of your Windows\Temp folder _entirely_.

As a matter of fact, a chock full Temp folder can cause startup or shutdown problems all by itself.


----------



## MsYDSmith (Jan 5, 2003)

Hehe, 
One last question Tony.
How do i clean out windows/temp folder? I am so computer illiterate. My virus scan is disabled right now..

Your the greatest......Vet


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Just navigate to your C:\Windows\Temp folder using Windows Explorer or (tip), go to Start > Run, type *temp*, and click OK.

The C:\Windows\Temp folder now ought to open in Windows Explorer.

Verify that it says C:\Windows\Temp in the Address Bar, then go to Edit > Select all, next to Edit > Delete, and have Windows delete the entire contents of that particular folder.
It's only temporary junk, created by programs that haven't got the good manners to clean up after themselves.

The folder should be emptied regularly, in fact.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi...After doing a search here, I thought that my prayers were answered, but the solution offered made me hesitate because I'm not to comfortable doing all of the things outlined.
I did uninstall NAV and then noticed that I still had a symantec folder in my programs. I deleted this folder. Afterwards, before windows would startup, I had read a message saying that windows can't find the device files needed to run windows or window application etc...then I was told to press any other key to continue, which I did and then windows loaded. Fortunately for me, the folder was in my recycle bin and after I restored it, windows would open normally. I have a feeling that maybe I should leave the folder alone where it is??? What is your opinion?? Thanks.


----------

